# What kind of heater should I get?



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got my tank today, and I would assume it is around 30-35 gallons. The outside dementions are 36L x 19H x 12D. I am leaning towards a submersible heater since all the info I have read says they are a little more accurate and efficient. Basically I am looking for recommendations as to what size/brand would be best. I just want something that will be accurate and reliable, and is the correct kind for my tank. I will be keeping mostly hardy beginer fish like tetras. Thanks in advance to all posters on this site. I am so excited to be getting into this hobby finally!


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

The brand does not really matter their all about the same .
Only price 
I have two in my 55 gal tank . if one fails the other keeps going I work on 1 Watt per liter . 55 gal = 200 liters
Hope this helps


----------



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

So if my tank is between 30-35 gallon, that means that I should use something between 110-135 watts. Is it a bad idea to use something bigger to heat it fast or is this a case of when over kill would be bad? A buddy of mine said that you can never over filter the water, but does the same hold true for heaters? Also, do most of you keep a second one on hand in case the first one fails? I live in the upper peninsula of Michigan, so it definately gets cold here.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

General rule is about 2-3 watts per gallon for one heater. If you wanted to have two and place one at each end of the tank, just got with 1 watt per gallon. It all depends on the temp of the room the fish will be kept in and what type of fish you will have and the temp they need to be kept at. For instance, if you keep your house at 50F in the Winter (just for these purposes anyway) that is a 30 degree F difference that your fish need to be kept at if they needed 80F. So you would go with a higher wattage and maybe even 4 watts per gallon. Less difference (temps), less wattage needed.


----------



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am currently looking at getting the Aqueon Pro 150 submersible heater. According to the charts this will be plenty to heat my 30-35 gallon tank, but since the place I am looking at has a good deal on them I am thinking of getting 2, so that I have a fail safe. Basically I want to know if there is any harm that can be done by running 2 150 watt heaters in my tank when it really only "needs" 1 100 watt heater? 

Also, do you guys keep a digital thermometer in the water? I was thinking that this would be a good Idea as I am not sure how accurate the little sticker thermometer on the front of the glass is. Wouldn't that just tell me the temperature of the glass and not the water?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

jebusfreek666 said:


> I am currently looking at getting the Aqueon Pro 150 submersible heater. According to the charts this will be plenty to heat my 30-35 gallon tank, but since the place I am looking at has a good deal on them I am thinking of getting 2, so that I have a fail safe. Basically I want to know if there is any harm that can be done by running 2 150 watt heaters in my tank when it really only "needs" 1 100 watt heater?
> 
> Also, do you guys keep a digital thermometer in the water? I was thinking that this would be a good Idea as I am not sure how accurate the little sticker thermometer on the front of the glass is. Wouldn't that just tell me the temperature of the glass and not the water?


I think it's best to keep the thermometer away from the heater, that way you know the other side of the tank is receiving the warm water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you go with 2 heaters pick a much lower wattage. Use the combined wattage to determine if you have enough. Heaters can fail the other way and get stuck high and cook your fish. Getting two low watt heaters can keep this from happening, to include keeping your water from getting too cold if one fails and is no longer heating the water.


----------



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

So would you suggest 2 pro 100's or 2 pro 50's?


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with Ben heater each end temp gauge in center .
My tank is in my garage and is very cold now .I have 200watt and 150watt
running temp is 26 daytime 24to25 overnight .
when they fail they can go cold or hot always keep an eye on temp


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jebusfreek666 said:


> So would you suggest 2 pro 100's or 2 pro 50's?


I'd go with 2 50s.


----------

